# Dealing with competitors at a fair



## Khanjari (Apr 6, 2014)

There was this one other vendor who was also doing melt and pour soaps but they had only 2 types of soaps.... soaps with embeds and essential oil and soaps with embeds and fragrance oils. 

They were a mother and son working together. The mother came to my table and was kind of baffled with the variety of soaps I had. She started asking me all about my herbal soaps. I had a few with green tea and Rosemary,  a few which I call Citrus Herb soap with orange and lemon zest and rosemary and basil, oatmeal soaps etc.... she came not once, not twice but 3 times before the show start Time and kept asking what I put in what type of soap.... really? ???? So you can copy me??????? Also, she came twice even during the show and I had a few lavender soaps With lavender buds and in the presence of a visitor at my booth, she goes on saying, "I don't like the idea of Lavender buds in the soap because they discolor........ I was so pissed at her!!!! I just answered saying "it is a personal choice ma'am.... lavender is supposed to be calming and helping sleep so I don't think if someone is buying the soap for that reason should it matter so much". I rather like soaps like that just for the fact that everything used in the soaps as additives is natural! !!!!" She turned around and walked away. ..... she comes back later AGAIN with her stupid irritating smile and asks me how much oatmeal did I put in the soaps, did I grind it a little or not???? Really??????

My dear soaping friends, Help me deal with this and please give me some suggestions for future as to how to tell them not to come again and ask me about my soaps!!!! If there is no way of doing that politely, I am ready to be direct! 

I was not ready in this fair as it was my first ever fair I had decided to do and that too just a week before the show!!!!

Thank you for Letting me vent and helping me! !!


----------



## karenbeth (Apr 6, 2014)

Maybe say, ' It varies with every soapmaker. There's lots of information on the internet so do some research and decide what you want to try.'


----------



## scrubbadubdub (Apr 6, 2014)

Maybe something like, "It varies with every soap maker but I've done a lot of testing and research and have found what works for my customers and myself" & maybe offer a discount for her as a fellow soap maker so she can make an informed decision of what she likes & she can create something for her personal preferences... I get the feeling she was just interested and really there to learn more- she probably isn't part of a soaping community that she can turn to for these kinds of things. Maybe politely direct her to run a search through YouTube?   I wouldn't totally shoot her down just yet- you never know how many more shows you might have to work with her again.


----------



## ilovesoap2 (Apr 6, 2014)

Why not just share the same way you would share here?
Just think of all the people you have learned from. I know 
it will feel like she is just too close, direct competition...but
what is for you will always be for you...at least that's how
I feel in my heart.  Her display will never look like yours, her
soaps will never smell or feel like yours because 'you got this'!
Many have blessed you and so it's ok to bless her 

Now don't think I don't recognize that she may just be
a lazy, gimme gimme, in your face nag. Don't matter, she
will be long gone anyway if that's who she is.  And you'll
still be blessed for having blessed her.


----------



## green soap (Apr 6, 2014)

I would just smile sweetly and say that the details of how my soaps are made are proprietary, a trade secret to my business.


----------



## Hermanam (Apr 6, 2014)

I just did a fair this weekend also, and had a similar experience with the daughter of a competitor soapmaker passing by with her phone, trying to secretly (but not so secretly) snap pictures and video of my display. At first, I felt really angry, but then I reminded myself to take it as a compliment if they try to copy my products or display. On the other hand, I was encouraged by the friendliness of a few other soaps who came over, introduced themselves, and chatted for a while about our mutual interests. Sure, they may have been covertly checking out my things, but at least they were friendly and courteous...so I try to focus on those interactions instead.


----------



## Lindy (Apr 6, 2014)

When I first started out I was far less confident and negative about the competition, now I remember that they're in it for the same reasons I am, a love of the craft.  It's easier to soften my stance.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Apr 7, 2014)

Part of me wants to scream at this sort of thing, but of course a lot of what we do we have done by standing on the shoulders of giants.  We know that CO and PKO are subs of each other, not always from direct experience but from other people telling us.

With soap ideas themselves, it is a little bit different, though.  But remember, if she doesn't have the imagination to come up with these ideas herself then she won't be able to advance them very much either.  While you are developing and growing, she'll only be selling what you were selling last time, she'll always be in your shadow, playing catch up.


----------



## Khanjari (Apr 7, 2014)

You guys are awesome!  I feel so much better reading your replies thank you all for listening and advising. I am promising you all and moreover promising myself that I am going to think, think and think of how I can better my products as that is the only way to stand out confidentially! Not sure of any other fairs at the moment but I am definitely doing the same one in fall and I will have much more to show and sell (even though it may just be melt and pour!


----------



## pamielynn (Apr 7, 2014)

Just to chime in, I still feel icky when other soapers do that because it DOES feel weird. When I first learned (well, we're all still learning), I would never have approached another soaper that way. It's especially tough when they start out with - "I just learned to make soap - how do you it?". Yeah? Then what are you doing selling your soap already. Obviously YOU don't even think it's good enough.

I'm more than happy to share some stuff - like where to buy a cutter: the last girl who approached me wanted to know how my soaps were so evenly cut. So I told her about cutters; BUT the woman who was selling MP and had "organic soap" posted all over the place, got the kind of help she didn't want - I asked to see her organic certification. 

So don't feel bad - some situations ARE uncomfortable.


----------



## Happysoap (Apr 7, 2014)

She is just the first in a long line of people you will have to deal with. Its not just for soap but any business. The way I see it, I will be concerned when those people stop showing up to analyse, question, poke, snap pics, sneak peeks etc cuz that will mean that my work is no longer attractive and/or interesting. So keep that chin up and keep up the good work!


----------



## Dennis (Apr 7, 2014)

Smile.  Always smile.  You can get away with saying all kinds of things if you smile.  When the other vendor asked on the third visit what your ingredients were you could smile and say "My products entail many months of work and experimentation.  How I do any of it is none of your business!"  And smile.  Some people want all the results with none of the work and will take advantage of those who are uncomfortable saying no.


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 7, 2014)

I agree with what others have stated.  Just smile and tell them your products have taken months/years to perfect and you are not at liberty to share the info.   I was at a craft show where there was a gal who made natural color/eo only soaps.  They were lovely but, for some reason she felt really threatened by me/my soap.  My soaps are mostly FO with colors and swirls/layers.  We were in two different rooms at the show but she felt the need to continuously come into the area where I was to pass out her cards and ask me questions. I even caught her taking pictures of my display.  I don't let this bother me as I think there is room for all of us.    I'm always friendly/pleasant but just disliked her attitude.   You can't help how others act but you can certainly kill them with sweetness and not give away your secrets.


----------



## dixiedragon (Apr 7, 2014)

With her talking about the lavender discoloring, it sounds like she was trying to drive away your customers. Perhaps you need to prepare answers that sound good, but don't actually convey anything. Such as, "I use a special process so my lavender buds stay purple." Or "sometimes I like to grind my oatmeal very fine and sometimes I like it a bit courser" or whatever. Perhaps if you have a slow moment, mosey over to her booth and say something like, "Since you're so interested in my booth, I thought I'd check out your soaps and ask you some questions."


----------



## leapinglizards (Apr 7, 2014)

I have been in a lot of businesses, and as I get older I try more and more to take the high road.   I share a LOT-  maybe too much.  But I more often follow the old adage of if I give you a dollar and you give me a dollar we each only have one dollar..... But if I give you an idea and you give me an idea- we now each have two ideas.

NOW, I do draw lines and sure there are times I would indeed say-  Sorry, That's my trade secret, but I'll share what I can.    I've had that said to ME and I was not hurt by it in the least.

In the case you gave, I MIGHT have at some point, found time to bring over a cup of coffee, or maybe a small sample or two to her, and admire her set up.  Then, I may very well have said- "You know, I'm not mad about it, but, when you're doing these kinds of fairs- some people consider it bad form to offer opinions about a competitor's product in front of their own stand and customers.  I am sure you didn't mean it in a destructive way, and If I got defensive I apologize.  Besides, since we each have our own style- we're really NOT competitors.  That's the neat thing about this stuff....  I'm not you and you're not me.  What made you get started?"

This way, if she was ignorant of what she did   (When a person knows not that they know not-  they are a child, teach them) maybe you help her behave more professionally in the future  AND make a friend.  And if she did it intentionally, it's an indirect slap on the hand.

On the other hand- you are not OBLIGATED to do so.  

I have a kettle corn stand- and this weekend, a new vendor who sells another food item- passed by my tent and I offered her a sample as  do anyone who walks by and she stopped, put her hands on her hips, frowned and said  "Why should I?!  You didn't come try any of MY (food item)!"  and sort of huffed past me.   I just smiled.  Why sweat it?   

At least once a week I have someone thinking of getting in to the kettle corn business want to pick by brains...  I tell them where to find the info, and explain the health, licensing and insurance  requirements (Assuming I am not busy)  in part, so they get that it's not a game or fly-by-night business.

But do remember... she COULD try to copy you.... but she can't BE you.  Your customers will come because they like what YOU do.

Dean


----------



## Khanjari (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks Dean! It makes me very comfortable now. I will definitely take these advices. May be it's my young age or lesser experience ( technically my first one ) that I couldn't think so deeply! All the other questions she asked were okay but when she tried to drop my sales by talking about the lavender stuff in front of a visitor, that's not professional but now I will be prepared the next time!!!!!!


----------



## Seawolfe (Apr 7, 2014)

I sell things in a different world, and I used to worry about copy catters. But then I realized that telling people how I do things, even if I did classes on what I do and how I do it, it only increased sales. Now in that business, some things are truly my own, like the photos and textures, but I even share these raw materials with my friends, because what we make with them ends up so different. 

If your quality is good, that speaks for itself. If another soaper were to criticize my soap publicly I guess I'd just turn it on them. "Oh gosh I'm so sorry, whole lavender didnt work for you, I've never had a problem like that in the 400 lavender bars I've made...." With a very sweet and concerned smile. "Maybe later I can give you some pointers when I'm not so busy?"

Never get defensive, never be unfriendly, let them dig their own hole . And I don't see the harm in sharing how the oatmeal is ground or things like that. As we see in tutorials and this very forum, results vary widely.


----------

